
Mercury(II) thiocyanate - p4bl0
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury%28II%29_thiocyanate
======
p4bl0
I just discovered that this substance does this amazing things when it burns.
See
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC3o2KgQstA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC3o2KgQstA)
for more explanation and examples (awesome one starts at 9 minutes in the
video).

